# Best Place To Purchase Dried Beans?



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I've run out of pintos again. And red beans. And most of the rest. It was on purpose, but now I need to know where to buy more.

Our local Sams Club doesn't have dried beans, at least not anywhere we can find them. We are probably switching to a BJs membership next year. The grocery stores sell bags for about a dollar, but I know there are better deals out there.

I am mostly looking to purchase beans that I will use immediately. Some of them will be stored, and I will pay an equal price to get something that is already in storage containers, but I don't want to pay extra to buy something stored to last till kingdom come, and then open it next week. Does that make sense?

So who do you buy your beans from?

Kayleigh


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

Look for a restaurant supply store in your area. They will have lots of varieties and in 25 or 50 pound bags. Mine is Cash & Carry but is the same chain as Smart & Final. It says "wholesale only" but isn't. :shrug: 

If you want more variety, I HIGHLY recommend Bob's Red Mill.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Also check Latin and Asian grocery stores in your area. You can check with your local grocery as well and ask about ordering bulk. I normally get mine with the walton feed order. I suggest you try their small pink beans. I like them better than pintos and they make up the bulk of my storage beans.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Wal-Mart is where I always get mine. It's cheapest.

25# pinto's 11.98
1# small red beans .82
20# rice 9.48
5# corn meal 1.78
25# flour 7.98

These are the prices I paid last Thursday. This is what we put into rotation and we are pleased with product.


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 3, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Also check Latin and Asian grocery stores in your area. You can check with your local grocery as well and ask about ordering bulk. I normally get mine with the walton feed order. I suggest you try their small pink beans. I like them better than pintos and they make up the bulk of my storage beans.


This is where we get ours. Also some Co-Ops can order them in for you.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's a small hole-in-the-wall natural foods store near my house, independently owned. The owner (a very nice hippy lady) orders stuff for me in bulk. She's also one of the few sources of large quantities of organic Minnesota wild rice (still in the hulls!) that I can find. Plus she's great to talk to once you get her warmed up into an anti-government rant. Just what I want from a grocer.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Kayleigh - do you have a Price Rite near you? Our's sells lots of differernt beans in small packages in the Latino food section.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

If you can't find them and you if are interested in a co-op, pm me and I will see if I can help you out. I don't think we are very far apart and DH works in the area you live. I am looking to send an order in late spring. Much of the stuff that is available is organic.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I was just in our Sam's today and saw big bags of pintos for $6.88. I was there last week and they didn't have the beans. They were in the same aisle as rice and herbs & spices. They were just sitting on the shelf kind of mixed in with everything around them; I just happened to notice them. I even mentioned to my husband, "Hey they have pintos now". You may want to check back and see if your Sam's got them in. Sorry, I didn't notice how many ounces, but it was a large bag.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

sparkysarah said:


> Wal-Mart is where I always get mine. It's cheapest.
> 
> 25# pinto's 11.98
> 1# small red beans .82
> ...



2nd thread in a day raving for wally world?

Since your new I'll tell ya a secret. This isn't usually a walmart friendly site, just an observation.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> 2nd thread in a day raving for wally world?
> 
> Since your new I'll tell ya a secret. This isn't usually a walmart friendly site, just an observation.


Well, I appreciate knowing that WalMart is the cheapest for this person. Also, Sams is WalMart owned. Personally I consider it a tool in my toolbelt, I use it for some things but not others. Other jobs get either a hammer or duct tape.

Anyways, back on topic...I haven't heard of a Price Rite, and I don't know where any local ethnic stores would be. The Wegmans here carries Bobs Red Mill, but they are not as cheap as other stores. I'll have to take another look around town, otherwise you will hear from me tab!

Kayleigh


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Our local economy sucked before WalMart came to town. But anyways, I stand by the fact that WalMart is a tool that I occasionally use. I may not use it as often as my other tools, but use it I do.

I have never found their bean prices particularly compelling. I do like to know that for some people, their bean prices are competitive. And I don't give a pile of beans who knows that I sometimes (gasp!) shop at WalMart!  

Kayleigh


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Do you have a little farm and garden store or old timey hardwear store?
I find these are some of the best places to get good country ham, side meat and dry beans and hoop cheese.
On the pintos always buy "New Crop" beans. These are the current season not some left overs from who knows when. They will be light colored and cook quicker and the skins are never hard.
I store dry beans in the freezer and they stay fresher.

Shelly


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

******* there is a large bulk store in Pen Yan. I have never been so I don't know how their prices compare but you could always give them a call http://www.oakhillbulkfoods.com/ . I bought white northerns today at tops 2lbs for $1.07. Sometimes Big Lot has beans and sometimes they don't. Aldi and Save-a-lot both have dried beans now. The prices are comparable but often times Save-a-lot has a better selection. Wegmans has super high prices but should be getting ready to have green split pea's on special.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

This may be another resource for you http://syracuserealfood.coop/products.php If the weather is good this weekend I'm hoping to go to the restaurant supply. I'll check the prices and get back to you. If the prices are low enough it might be worth the shipping. Unfortunatly work has cancelled their contract with a Rochester based company or I could have had a box trucked part of the way.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Ernie I agree with you 100% about Wal-Marts. Hate the place won't go in!

I have gotten my last 50 lbs of pintos from Save-a-Lot and I will say they cook up fast, have a great taste, I hate white navy beans.

Most of my beans I get at a couple of Amish stores 70 miles away. I buy flower by the 50lb sack and other dry goods.

Hillbillybob


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

white enriched rice, carolina, 20 pounds for $6.49 at Price Chopper.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This thread has been split -
the Walmart rant portion has it's own thread, and this remaining portion is to stay in with the original request of "where do you buy beans".

Let's try to stay on topic so some information of use can be shared and maybe help the original poster.

Thanks to All...

Angie


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

anniew said:


> white enriched rice, carolina, 20 pounds for $6.49 at Price Chopper.


I hadn't seen that yet, but I love Price Chopper! I guess I will have to stop by there again the next time I am out.

Kayleigh


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Kayleigh - I just checked the Price Rite website and none are near you unless you want to travel to Schenectady! They generally have lower prices on everything even compared to that store that we won't mention!


----------



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

Here in the Southwest, pintos are a staple. You can get them anywhere. But I am picky. I do not like the real dark ones. I buy the pintos that are almost white with specks. They cook up faster and better. 

I have always been able to find pintos at Sam's out here, but they are the darker ones.

I've been wanting more big lima beans. WAlmart had the cheapest. Hate the place, but go in once a month for a few basics.

Plan to try stocking up more at the Sam's 100 miles from here when we go to visit the kids. Also a couple of stores with lots of organic and the prices are cheaper in TX. Just hard to tear myself away from my grandson to shop!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

In a pinch, I pick beans up at the grocer's -- price varies.

Otherwise, I make a trip down to our "local" Amish store (about a half hour/45 min. away or so) and decide what quantity I can afford. They've always been super friendly and amenable to selling me stuff in 50# bags (if that's what I want and it's in stock) or order it in special. 

There are those of us who are seriously contemplating opening a similar type store here in our blighted little town of 329. A lot of folks won't deal with the Amish (they're "weird", you know....  ) but still want bulk herbs and dried goods.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you don't have a Cash and Carry in your area you might be able to buy bulk from your grocery store. Ask around about the price of 25 or 50lbs of beans from them.


----------



## Weasy68 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've looked at this place, it seems interesting, not horrible prices.
http://www.internet-grocer.net/bulkitms.htm


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Go to where the local hispanic population shops.

That is where I have found them, in bulk and at good prices.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I just go to the "local" health food store and she will order 50# bags of whatever is in HER catalogue for me. Good stuff, mostly organic but also has regular grown.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

diamondtim said:


> Go to where the local hispanic population shops.


It's always worth spending a few hours poking around any ethnic shopping areas you have available.

I don't have hispanic areas available, but I have had Asian and Lebanese. The Asian was an eye-opener, and more than worthwhile. I learnt to love Korean cuisine, but there was Chinese, Cambodian, Vietnamese, Thai, Phillipino, Indonesian and some Indian there as well.

The Lebanese was a little more towards OUR (that is, homesteader) mainstream (except it was next suburb over from a mosque). However, they had every type of grain (including Great Northern, red kidney, Borlotti, Lima, adzuki, whole mung (sprouting), split mung, soy, broad and garbanzo beans, green lentils, blue boiler (whole green) peas and split green and split yellow peas) in bulk; various flours, as well as unusual-to-us pickled vegetables (wild cucumbers, baby turnips) in bulk, and all delicious. You know it's good when you go back to buy again; and it's not just for the half-gallon and gallon jars, because you buy more of everything - yes, even the pickled turnips.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> Go to where the local hispanic population shops.


Around here, they go to Wal-Mart. :shrug:


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion of going to where the hispanics go. The town I go to school in has a huge hispanic population. There is a whole section of town that only speaks Spanish. I'm going to go there after school tomorrow and see what I can find.

ETA: Btw, is .89 cents a pound good for black beans?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm, there are a couple Hispanic shops here, but all I have been able to find out about them is that they are not in a good neighborhood and that one of them sells more drugs than food. I did find one that looks like it isn't in too bad of an area. How funny, I used to live in Memphis, the city with the 2nd highest rate of violent crime, and now I am considering the neighborhood for a shop in Syracuse. Go figure.

I feel like anything between $0.80 and $1.00 a pound is right at normal grocery store prices. They aren't an expensive food, but I still am looking for something a bit lower.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

******* said:


> I feel like anything between $0.80 and $1.00 a pound is right at normal grocery store prices. They aren't an expensive food, but I still am looking for something a bit lower.


The organic beans I buy works out to around 85 cents to $1.20/lb, depending on variety. 1 pound cooks into a lot of beans so that's a cheap staple for the diet. I cook about 5 pounds at a time and freeze them in quarts.


----------

